# Spessartweg 1+2+3



## gerald_ruis (2. August 2008)

Hallo Bikefreunde!

Wir haben mal wieder den Spessart unsicher gemacht, vielleicht auch mal was für euch 

*Spessartweg 1:*
Von Aschaffenburg nach Gemünden mit ca. 65 km und 1.650 hm
Bericht: HIER








*Spessartweg 2:*
Von Heigenbrücken nach Stadtprozelten mit ca. 60 km und 1.700 hm 
Bericht: HIER







Wir sind sie beide abgefahren und haben dazu einen Bericht geschrieben, GPS-Daten hinterlegt und natürlich viele Fotos gemacht. Viel Spass beim Schmökern und wenn es Fragen gibt, ich beantworte sie euch gerne!


----------



## Bernhard3 (11. August 2008)

Hallo
Danke für den sehr schönen Bericht 
Bin von der Miltenberger Höh , und werde den Weg bestimmt nachfahren.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossTec (11. August 2008)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke für den sehr schönen Bericht
> Bin von der *Miltenberger Höh* , und werde den Weg bestimmt nachfahren.
> MfG Bernhard


Woher genau? Könnte im Raum MIL mal ab und an nen Scout gebrauchen.


----------



## Deleted 130866 (18. September 2008)

is der weg von gemünden nach aschaffenburg genauso schön zu fahrn, oda sin da nicht so viele trails???


----------



## trelgne (18. September 2008)

Das meiste lässt sich in beide Richtungen fahren. Zwei Anstiege werden dann aber sehr unangenehm: von Gemünden geht ein langer steiler Waldweg hoch, da wäre schon mal ordentlich Schieben angesagt (schätze mal 150 HM). Dann wird es nochmal anstrengend von Lohr hoch (langer trailiger Anstieg), wenn auch für Konditionsstarke noch fahrbar. Von da her klares Plädoyer für die Richtung Aschaffenburg nach Gemünden.


----------



## Deleted 130866 (19. September 2008)

welchen waldweg meinst du in gemünden und welchen in lohr??? also wenn des der trail is wo ich mein in lohr wo man dann wieder auf die partensteinerstr. kommt dann isser nunnerzus geil abba nauf zus gehts ach noch wenn ma net grad den trail widda nauf fährt


----------



## trelgne (30. September 2008)

Ich rede natürlich sowohl von Gemünden hoch nach Massenbuch als auch von Lohr hoch (durch den tollen Hohlweg und weiter oben an der Schanzkopfhütte vorbei) vom markierten Wegverlauf des Spessartwegs. Beide Auffahrten sind heftig und die von Gemünden hoch teils Schiebestrecke.


----------



## gerald_ruis (10. November 2008)

trelgne schrieb:


> Das meiste lässt sich in beide Richtungen fahren. Zwei Anstiege werden dann aber sehr unangenehm: von Gemünden geht ein langer steiler Waldweg hoch, da wäre schon mal ordentlich Schieben angesagt (schätze mal 150 HM). Dann wird es nochmal anstrengend von Lohr hoch (langer trailiger Anstieg), wenn auch für Konditionsstarke noch fahrbar. Von da her klares Plädoyer für die Richtung Aschaffenburg nach Gemünden.


 
Da muss ich dir zu 100% recht geben 
Aber das ist ja auch deine Heimat ;-)


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2009)

Schöne Tourenberichte, die Ihr da erstellt habt! 

Wie lange habt Ihr denn in etwa für den Spessartweg 1 ab AB gebraucht??? Wir haben die Strecke am Samstag mal in Angriff genommen, sind aber dank der streckenweise eher "suboptimalen" Bodenverhältnisse - viel tiefer Matsch und teilweise nabenhohe Laubfelder... - nur langsam voran gekommen und bei Waldaschaff Richtung Laufach zum Bahnhof abgedreht sind... 

Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## gerald_ruis (30. November 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Schöne Tourenberichte, die Ihr da erstellt habt!
> 
> Wie lange habt Ihr denn in etwa für den Spessartweg 1 ab AB gebraucht??? Wir haben die Strecke am Samstag mal in Angriff genommen, sind aber dank der streckenweise eher "suboptimalen" Bodenverhältnisse - viel tiefer Matsch und teilweise nabenhohe Laubfelder... - nur langsam voran gekommen und bei Waldaschaff Richtung Laufach zum Bahnhof abgedreht sind...
> 
> ...


 
Zur Zeit sieht es ja nicht sehr einladend auf den Trails aus 
Wir haben von AB - bis Gemünden ca. 6 Std. inkl. Pausen benötigt.

Versuch es im Frühjahr wieder, da macht die Strecke mehr Spass


----------



## trelgne (2. Dezember 2009)

Ihr solltet auch mal die neuen GPS-Trail-Touren auf der Frammersbacher Bikewald-Seite probieren: http://www.bikewald.de/GPS-Touren-0-0-0-87-30-1.htm
Natürlich aber auch erst wieder im Frühjahr sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (2. Dezember 2009)

trelgne schrieb:


> Ihr solltet auch mal die neuen GPS-Trail-Touren auf der Frammersbacher Bikewald-Seite probieren: http://www.bikewald.de/GPS-Touren-0-0-0-87-30-1.htm
> Natürlich aber auch erst wieder im Frühjahr sinnvoll.


 
Die stehen für´s Frühjahr schon auf dem Programm


----------



## thefunk (2. März 2010)

Servus,
bin die Woche vor Ostern mal ein paar Tage in der Gegend und werde mir beide Wege mal anschauen, Dank Eurer Bilder versprechen die ja ne Menge Spaß und Abwechslung und haben ja echtes Trainingsniveau im Bereich der AlpenX Vorbereitung!
Vielleicht rollen wir uns ja übern Weg!
Freu mich!
Rackenrohl!
Tobi


----------



## gerald_ruis (2. März 2010)

thefunk schrieb:


> Servus,
> bin die Woche vor Ostern mal ein paar Tage in der Gegend und werde mir beide Wege mal anschauen, Dank Eurer Bilder versprechen die ja ne Menge Spaß und Abwechslung und haben ja echtes Trainingsniveau im Bereich der AlpenX Vorbereitung!
> Vielleicht rollen wir uns ja übern Weg!
> Freu mich!
> ...



Kannst ja bescheid geben, wann du kommen willst, vielleicht klappts ja mit ner gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## missmarple (20. April 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die "Eingeborenen": wie schaut's denn aktuell mit der Wegbeschaffenheit aus??? 

Danke und Grüsse.


----------



## bernd e (20. April 2010)

Wie es auf den beiden Wegen ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, aber im Spessart (um Lohr) sind die Wildschweine mit 6 Räder schwer am wühlen und vom Sturm liegt auch noch viel rum.


----------



## missmarple (21. April 2010)

bernd e schrieb:


> Wie es auf den beiden Wegen ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, aber im Spessart (um Lohr) sind die Wildschweine mit 6 Räder schwer am wühlen und vom Sturm liegt auch noch viel rum.



Danke für die Info! 
Sowas in der Richtung hab ich befürchtet... Dann muss der nächste Versuch noch ein wenig warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefunk (21. April 2010)

Also ich bin den 1er Weg spontan mal am Ostersamstag gefahren und das hat gepasst! An einigen Stellen ist der Boden zwar matschig wegen der Waldarbeiten, aber es darf schon seit Anfang April kein Holz mehr geschlagen werden!
Nach nem starken Regen dürfts es nicht schlechter sein! 
Ich kanns nur empfehlen! Hatte Riesen-Spaß


----------



## bernd e (21. April 2010)

thefunk schrieb:


> aber es darf schon seit Anfang April kein Holz mehr geschlagen werden!



Dafür sind aber noch extrem viele mit Fichtenmoped und sonstigen Dingen im Wald unterwegs 

Und wir MTB´ler müssen jetzt eh erst mal die Wege zurecht machen, die wir kaputt gemacht haben


----------



## Affekopp (12. Januar 2020)

@MTB-Sulzbach
Es wird bald ein Spessart Weg 3 eröffnet, es wurden bereits zahlreiche Schilder montiert. Die Routen führt von *Heigenbrücken nach Bad Soden Saalmünster* Möchtest du das Thema hier mit aufnehmen (bitte Titel ändern) oder soll ich einen eigenen Thread eröffnen?


----------



## gerald_ruis (13. Januar 2020)

Affekopp schrieb:


> @MTB-Sulzbach
> Es wird bald ein Spessart Weg 3 eröffnet, es wurden bereits zahlreiche Schilder montiert. Die Routen führt von *Heigenbrücken nach Bad Soden Saalmünster* Möchtest du das Thema hier mit aufnehmen (bitte Titel ändern) oder soll ich einen eigenen Thread eröffnen?


Hab gerade den Titel geändert


----------

